# The Dark Mechanicum



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

I know there's little fluff in the way of Mechanicum stuff much less the Dark Mechanicum, but I'd really love to see some. Anyone got some links?

I'm especially interested in the Skitarii.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you read _Mechanicum_ and _Titanicus_?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

As Randian said; Mechanicum and Titanicus are good reads for info of mechanicum/dark mechanicum. There is also bits and bobs scattered around other books; For example in Dark Apostle and Dark Disciple there is a Magos who gets posessed by a daemon essentially becoming one of the Dark Mechanicum.

If you havn't already, check out the Lexicanum - its great for 40k fluff.

Link - to the Adeptus Mechanicus
Link - to Skitarii
Link - to Dark Mechanicum


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah its pretty much warped machineries and crap. I thought there was some like legit like intelligent technologies but the dark arts are easy because the gods just turn it crazy for you. hahah no explanations.


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

randian said:


> Have you read _Mechanicum_ and _Titanicus_?


I read Mechanicum and am working on Titanicus now. I'm really enjoying Titanicus. :good:


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

There's also a novel outta the Grey Knights series, which is called Dark Mechanicum, I believe. Haven't read it yet, so I can't vouch for how good it may or may not be, but it may have more in it for ya.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

To-be-honest theres not a huge lot of fluff to know about the Dark Mechanicum. Splintering from the Mechanicum and pledging allegience to Horus in return for STC's during the heresy. (they also believed the Emperor was bad! because he forced Mars into an alliance and didn't treat them very well!) They are to the Mechanicum what Chaos Space Marines are to Loyalist Space Marines. 

They are essentially the same as the mechanicum but fight for Chaos, making use of warp-energies/technology etc.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> didn't treat them very well


That's Dark Mechanicus revisionism. It's more like "didn't treat them as equals", which some of them were angry about.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

randian said:


> That's Dark Mechanicus revisionism. It's more like "didn't treat them as equals", which some of them were angry about.


I think its more than that, In Mechanicum you can actually understand why the Dark Mechanicum side with Horus. And although the Fabricator-General is an idiot  - you can understand why he betrays the Imperium.

The Emperor uses the Mechancium, there a tool nothing more. He indirectly created it to power and supply his Great Crusade. He let them worship a False God (The Void Dragon) - and forced Mars into an alliance with Terra by making himself look like the Omnissiah. So i guess he wasn't very nice at all! :good:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

hmmm. its more of the side where the initial treaty of Mars was that (the dark lord on mars says) that terra and mars would be equal. I am ussualy against the emperor, and can pretty much give any legion a reason to join chaos that is legit. The dark apostles of mars just wanted power. The ones that joined the dark side were pretty much sick bastards that were freaks before joining chaos.
The void god however, is a god, chaos god but a god anyhow. He was just captured and used to it to make up the extraordinary powers of the machine spirit and manipulate the superior technology by the emperor. But you cannot deny the emperor is the omnissiah. He might be a bitch and have a lot of names to describe him but he is the omnissiah. which pretty much means bitch god of mechanical mars


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> hmmm. its more of the side where the initial treaty of Mars was that (the dark lord on mars says) that terra and mars would be equal. I am ussualy against the emperor, and can pretty much give any legion a reason to join chaos that is legit. The dark apostles of mars just wanted power. The ones that joined the dark side were pretty much sick bastards that were freaks before joining chaos.
> The void god however, is a god, chaos god but a god anyhow. He was just captured and used to it to make up the extraordinary powers of the machine spirit and manipulate the superior technology by the emperor. But you cannot deny the emperor is the omnissiah. He might be a bitch and have a lot of names to describe him but he is the omnissiah. which pretty much means bitch god of mechanical mars


Void God? the Void Dragon is a C'tan/Star God not a Chaos god! 

Mars was technically never part of the Imperium, it was in an alliance with it, this obviously implys that they would be equals.

No the Emperor is not the Omnissiah, simply because the Omnissiah does not exist. The so called 'Machine God' is actually the C'tan Void Dragon, The Emperor made himself look like the Omnissiah so the Mechanicum would pledge allegience to him. He knew the Martians worshipped the Void Dragon as it was him who imprisoned the Dragon on Mars in the first place, the Mechancium believed the Omnissiah was the avatar of the Machine God, the Emperor made himself look so merely to gain the alliance with mars to supply the Great Crusade.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

woops yes i concur with the first statement. The Emperor is the only known being, that can manipulate the machine spirit without preying or worshiping. so he is the omminisiah. i think the mars apostles are false to think of it as a god, but still theres just to much evidence that shows the emperor to be the machine god


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> woops yes i concur with the first statement. The Emperor is the only known being, that can manipulate the machine spirit without preying or worshiping. so he is the omminisiah. i think the mars apostles are false to think of it as a god, but still theres just to much evidence that shows the emperor to be the machine god


Mechanicum cleary states the Void Dragon is the Machine God, used by the Emperor to create the Adeptus Mechanicus. 

The Omnissiah is a belief spawned by the Mechanicum because of the Void Dragon (who was able to reveal technological secrets and 'heal' machines) - the Emperor likely simply used his Psychic abilities to repair the machine.

At the end of the day there is no true Omnissiah. If the Void Dragon is able to break out of captivity it will probably be recognised as the Omnissiah just as the Emperor was prior to the Great Crusade.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Didn't the emperor defeat the dragon some time on Terra long time before machinery? See I thought it was because the dragon was a entity of the warp that it was able to manipulate the machinery in mars. And the dragon is everything a chaos god is. It consumes souls and it also has the ability to manipulate the matter around him to make no logical sense. It not a chaos god that is on "Chaos" side with the traitor legions but its an entity of chaos and the warp, that must consume souls and needs to be satisfied to produce its power.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Didn't the emperor defeat the dragon some time on Terra long time before machinery? See I thought it was because the dragon was a entity of the warp that it was able to manipulate the machinery in mars. And the dragon is everything a chaos god is. It consumes souls and it also has the ability to manipulate the matter around him to make no logical sense. It not a chaos god that is on "Chaos" side with the traitor legions but its an entity of chaos and the warp, that must consume souls and needs to be satisfied to produce its power.


Yes the Emperor did defeat the Dragon on Mars prior to humanity developing Machinery. The Void Dragon (its true identity) is the Machine God of the Mechancium although he isnt literally a god of Machines. He is a C'tan.

No he is nothing to do with Chaos. Infact Chaos and Warp energy is his only weakness (this is probably how the Emperor defeated him).

Here are two Links which may help:

Link - C'tan
Link - The Dragon of Mars


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

wow. mkay thank you


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Your welcome my friend


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> No he is nothing to do with Chaos. Infact Chaos and Warp energy is his only weakness (this is probably how the Emperor defeated him).


Actually the C'tan are kinda anathema to the warp. That's why the Necrons have the Pariahs. They detest every bit of the warp, and would like nothing better than to destroy it competely.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

xiawujing said:


> Actually the C'tan are kinda anathema to the warp. That's why the Necrons have the Pariahs. They detest every bit of the warp, and would like nothing better than to destroy it competely.


Indeed thats what i ment! Warp Energy is known to be a weakness of the C'tan. And has they have no warp presence they cannot harness it for their advantage. (This is probably how the Emperor defeated the Void Dragon; by being an amazingly powerful Psyker)

They created (or the Necrons did?) and seeded the Pariah gene into humanity in an attempt to destroy Chaos (For if everyone were blanks, the warp would become still and peaceful as it was eons ago, therefore not really being a threat, or at least less of a threat.)

The Warp/Chaos is the only thing that is stopping the C'tan from regaining supremacy. Mortal races will have to harness the power of the warp, be it through Chaos or otherwise in order to stand a chance against the C'tan. (note how the Talismans of Vaul work)

If the C'tan succeed in somehow sealing off the warp or at least destroying Chaos (through the Pariah gene) then there is probably nothing that will be able to stop them and their legions of Necrons.

So although if the Warp was somehow (not sure how?!) sealed, although Chaos would be destroyed, the Mortal races will have to put up with constant enslavement by the C'tan. Not only will nothing be able to weaken/destroy them but Warp Travel would no longer be possible (therefore no Imperium), Psykers wouldnt exist; therefore the Emperor also wouldn't be anything let alone stand a chance against a C'tan. Mortal races would be merely scattered and form small pockets of resistance; mere pray for the C'tan. Without the Warp the Webway also would'nt exist, as it is part of the warp and material realm.

So although Chaos would be destroyed, its more in the interest of Mortals to stop the C'tan from sealing the warp.
:good:


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry, what I meant to contradict is that it isn't their weakness. Its the rest of us that have a weakness in terms of the warp. The Tau and the Necrons just shrug at each other and go, "What in the hell is that stuff? Its all... goopy... Let's kill it."


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

xiawujing said:


> Sorry, what I meant to contradict is that it isn't their weakness. Its the rest of us that have a weakness in terms of the warp. The Tau and the Necrons just shrug at each other and go, "What in the hell is that stuff? Its all... goopy... Let's kill it."


Yes it is  The C'tan are known to have a weakness to warp energy, otherwise why would they try and seal it off? And as you said yes the warp is also a weakness of the other mortal races (with some exceptions), but it is also their greatest strength. (allowing long distance travel, allowing the webway to exist, The Emperors power is reliant on the warp, Psykers, etc)

Heres a quote under the Talismans of Vaul:

"The Blackstone Fortresses were originally created as weapons in the first war against the C'tan, and were known to the ancient Eldar as the Talismans of Vaul. To capitalize on the C'tan's vulnerability to Warp attacks the Fortresses were equipped with a Warp-Cannon that could create a devastating rip in space and an eruption of energy out of the Immaterium."

It also explains why the Necrons and the Deciever inparticular have attacked and destroyed 4 of these Talismans of Vaul during the Black Crusade. To my knowledge only 2 of these weapons now exist and both are under the commander of the Warmaster.

:good:


----------

